# Mouse and keyboard frozen when windows starts



## Alsuarihi

Mouse and keyboard frozen when windows starts


My hardware configurations: 
Motherboard: MSI model: MS-7043, Chipset: VIA PT880;
CPU: P4, 2.40 GHz;
265B Ram;
PS/2 keyboard and mouse;

I used XP for couple years. In last couple days I have strange problem. The computer boots and all programs starts fine. However my mouse and keyboard stuck. Mouse cursor in the middle of the screen. Keyboard with “Num Lock” LED turned on. Both of them frozen. My actions to resolve this problem:
1)Unplug & plug mouse/keyboard. (no use)
2)Replace mouse & keyboard, separately and together, with mouse & keyboard that work well on another computer. (no use)
3)The only thing that I can do when problem occurs, push reset button. When system boots after that,  if I want to log in safe mode I can use keyboard to choose options. But when Windows fully loaded the problem appears again, mouse & keyboard frozen it the same state I have described.

Now Im lost so hellp me, please.


----------



## cohen

Try a USB mouse and keyboard and see if that works... and let us know.


----------



## Alsuarihi

Mouse and keyboard frozen when windows starts

Thank you Cohen, But I tried Only USB Mouse But the problem still up


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Enter safe mode and right click on my computer icon, properties, go to 'Hardware' - Device manager. Are there any devices with an warning or error message?
Make sure none of them is disabled (in the properties window for each driver).
Try reinstalling them.


----------



## Alsuarihi

Mouse and keyboard dont work even in safe mode


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Can you access the BIOS settings?
Check the plugs maybe you put the keyboard in the mouse port and the mouse in the keyboard port. Try to change the plugs between them. Check the keyboard/mouse you're using at another computer. Do they work?
Check the plugs maybe there are damaged pins.


----------



## Alsuarihi

yes I can you access the BIOS settings and the keyboard works normally in the BIOS menus , and I checked the plugs eveythings normal, I tried  to change the plugs between them, and the keyboard/mouse work normal in another computer, plugs are not damaged, but the problem still up in my mashine.
The problem accurs when I uninstalled The deep freeze, after uninstallation windows restarted with  the problem.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

You'll need to reinstall windows.


----------



## PrinterScanner

i have the same problem before but i just format and reinstall my computer. i don't know if this can help.


----------



## Alsuarihi

I did, I reinstalled a new windows by using F11 to boot the computer from CD-ROOM, and It works.

Thank all of you.

chibicitiberiu
cohen


PrinterScanner  Take the same Procedure .


----------



## [email protected]

i have the same problem but i noticed thats only occers when i installed DeepFreeze .... dunno if that the reason or not


do u have deepfreeze installed or was installed and u had removed it ?


----------



## ToddRYoungblood

having the exact same problem, but I can't get my replacement OS disk to boot? Shouldn't F11 force the boot, or is there something else I can do?

And I don't have deepfreeze, so thats not the problem.


----------

